# Finalmente eccomi qua da sola



## animalibera (19 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Questa mattina al'alba....oltre non riesco più a dormire...sono andata a rileggere tutti i miei scritti degli ultimi tre anni....con la mente ho ripercorso tutto....riflessioni, speranze, desideri, frustrazioni, dolore, delusioni, lacrime segrete.....dopo tanto leggermi mi sono resa conto che la forza credo sia l'aspetto che non mi ha mai abbandonato e che mi ha reso la donna che sono.
> Scrivere molto ...mettere nero su bianco i miei sentimenti, la mia vita mi è stato di grande aiuto e lo è ancora....come è sempre stato sono più brava a scrivere che a parlare, al contrario quando esprimo me stessa a parole ritorno ad essere la bambina e la ragazzina introversa e timida che ero diventando ansiosa e confusa.  Devo sempre fare i conti con la parte più intima di me...cìò che sono per quanto possa cambiare in superficie nell'essenza rimango la stessa. Non ho intenzione di cambiare oltre per non rimanere sola...le poche persone che mi conoscono realmente mi accettano come sono senza riserve.
> Ho fatto un grande passo avanti superando negli anni la mia introversione, ho lavorato molto su me stessa e sono diventata adulta e sufficientemente sicura di me.
> 
> ...


----------

